# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  الألفية.! كلن يجيب الهدية.!  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## alwafi

:A006:   :A004:   :015:  :017:   :006:  ..ما عليكم هذي اللي فوق مقصودة.! عاد أنتوا رتبوها على كيفكم..<<< بس خلوا هالأخضر علي.!  :Big Grin: .المهم..وصلنا بفضل الله للألفية (الأولى)..وبصراحة عاجبني الرقم جدا جدا.. وعشان (هيك) ماراح أشارك لفترة.. يعني أسبوع ولا حولها؟!<<< وإذا بيثبت طلال الرقم ماهنا خلاف نشارك.!  :Big Grin: ..أحب بصراحة أن أتقدم للأخ طلال بالشكر والتقدير على هذا المنتدى الرائع بأعضائه الكرام..طلال.. ماقصرت.. بيض الله وجهك...وكذلك لأخينا (الغائب) من يومين أبو عاصم.! ألف شكر على جهودك..<<< والله مادري وين تروح أنت؟!ليكون اممممممممم.!  :Big Grin: .ولبقية الأخوة والأخوات الكرام.. على إثراء هذا المنتدى بكل جديد.. حتى أصبح من أفضل المنتديات المتخصصة بلا مبالغة....مبارك عليكم هذه الجهود.. وإلى الأمام دوما،.،

----------


## raider

تصدق أخوي الوافي  والله خفت انك بتتقاعد مع اني اتوقع انك صغير  (هههه) :71 71:  بس الحمدلله مبروك عليك وتراك معزوم عندي

----------


## mind

والله انت اكبر هديه الوافي 
نهدي الوافي بمثل مايحب 
وهو الوفاء لعرفان مايقدم لاخوته  
وان سمع الجميع رايي اقول نسوي احتفال مو بالالفيه بل 
بالــــــــــــــــوافي      
مشكور وجزاك الله خير

----------


## غواص

على البركة يا امير المنتدى.... ابشر بهدية تبيض الوجه... :Regular Smile:  بس لو تكرمت عطني عنوانك على الخاص.. وبتجيك 
وان شاء الله عقبال 10000 مشاركة... كلها مثوبة من رب العالمين... اللهم آمين

----------


## طلال السميري

:A006:   :A015:   :A110:  للأخ العزيز الوافي على جهوده الجبارة في خدمة أخوانه وإثراء أفكارهم بكل جديد ومفيدفي سوق الفوركس، ويعطيك العافيه يابو الوفا.أما بخصوص الرقم تبيني اشيل كلمة محلل عملات واحط  بدالها رقم 1000 عادي مافي مشاكل  :Tongue Smile:  واذا تبيني كل ماتشارك أحذف لك مشاركه عشان مايزيد الرقم بعد انا حاضرانت بس امر وحنا نطامر  :Big Grin:   :A012:

----------


## ابو شهيد

** لاغلى وافي في الدنيا وعقبال الالفية العاشرة*

----------


## abofaris73

وبمناسبة اللي حاصل في هذه الاثناء     
تحياتي

----------


## أسامه عبده

أخي العزيز الوافي  . والله اننا لنفتخر ليس فقط بوجودك بيننا في هذا المنتدى ، بل بوجودك في سوق الفوركس ككل ، لأنك كفاءة عالية نفتخر بها جميعا كعرب ومسلمين . لا أستطيع إلى أن أقول جزاك الله خيرا على كل ما تقدم لإخوانك ، وكتب الله لك أجرا مضاعفا عن كل حرف كتبته هنا وجعل ذلك في موازين أعمالك ، وكتب لك من خيري الدنيا والآخرة النصيب الأوفر . أوصيك وأوصي كل من يشارك في المنتدى بأن يتذكر أن العبرة أولا وآخرا بالنية الصالحة في المشاركات التي نشارك بها هنا ، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في مطلع أحد الأحاديث : ( أحب الأعمال إلى الله سرور تدخله في قلب مسلم ...) أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم . فلا نغفل عن هذه النقطة ونضيع على أنفسنا أجور عظيما . ألف ألف مبروك علينا هذا العطاء من أخينا الذي غمرنا بمحبته وتواضعه  . نتمنى لك ولجميع من تحب كل التوفيق والسداد . أخوك المحب     .أبو عاصم

----------


## المعجزة القادمة

> ..ما عليكم هذي اللي فوق مقصودة.! عاد أنتوا رتبوها على كيفكم..<<< بس خلوا هالأخضر علي.! .المهم..وصلنا بفضل الله للألفية (الأولى)..وبصراحة عاجبني الرقم جدا جدا.. وعشان (_هيك_) ماراح أشارك لفترة.. يعني أسبوع ولا حولها؟!<<< وإذا بيثبت طلال الرقم _ماهنا خلاف_ نشارك.! ..أحب بصراحة أن أتقدم للأخ طلال بالشكر والتقدير على هذا المنتدى الرائع بأعضائه الكرام..طلال.. ماقصرت.. بيض الله وجهك...وكذلك لأخينا (الغائب) من يومين أبو عاصم.! ألف شكر على جهودك..<<< والله مادري وين تروح أنت؟!ليكون اممممممممم.! .ولبقية الأخوة والأخوات الكرام.. على إثراء هذا المنتدى بكل جديد.. حتى أصبح من أفضل المنتديات المتخصصة بلا مبالغة....  مبارك عليكم هذه الجهود.. وإلى الأمام دوما،.،

 أخخخخخخخ منك يالوافي أخخخخخخخخ أنت سالفتك سالفة..  وبعدين وشلون تقول ( هيك ) والسطر اللي بعده تقول ماهنا خلاف .  الللللللله يجزاك الجنة ويجزاك على قد نيتك .

----------


## abouzeed

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله يوفقك ويجعل لك من ضيق مخرجا  
ومبروك ولا تقفله على هالرقم  امامك ارقام احلى وكلما زادت الاصفار كلما زادت الثروه دنانير ورجال والله الموفق*

----------


## الباحث

حفظك الله و بارك فيك وفي وقتك و اهلك و مالك و زادك علما و فقها و توفيقا 
                                  آآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييين

----------


## الطماع

الشكر موصول للجميع 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أسامه عبده

إخوتي الأحبة .الوافي الآن يقف منذ أمس عند نقطة مقاومة قوية وهي النقطة (1000) تحديدا . وحتى الأن السعر يقف عندها بدون تمكنه من كسرها خلال الفترة الأمريكية أمس ولا الآسيوية اليوم.الهاي على تشارت المتداول العربي وصل 1001 ، ولكن ربما يكون هذا الكسر وهمي والله أعلم .عموما في حالة كسر هذا المقاومة سيتحول هذا الرقم إلى نقطة دعم قوية جدا ، ولا أتوقع أن يعود إليها السعر أبدا <<<<<<<<<<<<<< ذكي  :Big Grin:  .التوصيه كالتالي : الدخول لونق على الوافي عند 1005 مع هدف مفتوح ووقف خسارة عند 990 على البد .أرفق لكم شارت أمس للتوضيح .

----------


## غواص

> .التوصيه كالتالي : الدخول لونق على الوافي عند 1005 مع هدف مفتوح ووقف خسارة عند 990 على البد .

 صباح الخير يبوعاصم...
انا نويت ادخل... ان شاء الله ... ابدخل شورت... والهدف بوسه على راس الوافي... مع تحديد الستوب... بوسه على خشمه..!!

----------


## الباحث

شكرا اخي ابو عاصم على المشاركة اللطيفة جدا 
 و الحقيقة انا كلي ثقة ان ادخل لونق بدون وقف خسارة و للمرة الأولى مع جعل ال Target  10.000 كهدف اولي 
 و ابشرك انه مافي كسر وهمي على هذه العملة النادرة بالذات و لا خسارة فالأجر سابق لعدد المشاركات و دائما في ترند تصاعدي بإذن الله

----------


## طلال السميري

تحليل جيد يابوعاصمبس نصيحة لغواصنصيحة لحد يدخل عكس الترند ويسوي شورت (بيع)على الوافينصيحة شورت ممنوعوزي ماتعرفون معاكسة الترند غير صحية :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## غواص

> تحليل جيد يابوعاصم    بس نصيحة لغواصنصيحة لحد يدخل عكس الترند ويسوي شورت (بيع)على الوافينصيحة شورت ممنوعوزي ماتعرفون معاكسة الترند غير صحية

 والله ياطلال... كلامك شوي خوفني ...خاصة اليوم جمعه... انا عززت الوقف.. بتقديم العود والبخور لامير المنتدى (الوافي)

----------


## alwafi

> تصدق أخوي الوافي والله خفت انك بتتقاعد   مع اني اتوقع انك صغير (هههه) بس الحمدلله   مبروك عليك وتراك معزوم عندي

 .
. الله يبارك فيك ويخليك..والعزومه مقبوله طال عمرك.. وخلها بالعشر آلاف.!  :Wink Smile:

----------


## alwafi

> والله انت اكبر هديه الوافي 
> نهدي الوافي بمثل مايحب 
> وهو الوفاء لعرفان مايقدم لاخوته  
> وان سمع الجميع رايي اقول نسوي احتفال مو بالالفيه بل 
> بالــــــــــــــــوافي      
> مشكور وجزاك الله خير

 .
. الشكر لكم أنتم على هذا الشعور الطيب..  :Regular Smile:  بارك الله فيك...تحياتي،.،

----------


## alwafi

> على البركة يا امير المنتدى.... ابشر بهدية تبيض الوجه... بس لو تكرمت عطني عنوانك على الخاص.. وبتجيك 
> وان شاء الله عقبال 10000 مشاركة... كلها مثوبة من رب العالمين... اللهم آمين

 .
. تسلم ياغواصنا الحبيب..وهذا الحب الذي أجده بقلوبكم.. هو أكبر هدية حصلت عليها .. ولله الفضل والمنة...بوركت ورزقت الجنة،.،

----------


## alwafi

> للأخ العزيز الوافي على جهوده الجبارة في خدمة أخوانه وإثراء أفكارهم بكل جديد ومفيدفي سوق الفوركس، ويعطيك العافيه يابو الوفا.أما بخصوص الرقم تبيني اشيل كلمة محلل عملات واحط بدالها رقم 1000 عادي مافي مشاكل  واذا تبيني كل ماتشارك أحذف لك مشاركه عشان مايزيد الرقم بعد انا حاضرانت بس امر وحنا نطامر

 .
. وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتهحي الله طلال...بصراحة جلست هاليومين أفكر بطريقة.. بس ماش مالقيت.!.وأظن عرضك أنك تحط 1000 تحت اسمي بيكون الأفضل.!بس خل (محلل عملات) وحط جنبه 1000  :Big Grin: .تحياتي،.،

----------


## alwafi

> ** لاغلى وافي في الدنيا وعقبال الالفية العاشرة*

 .
. مقبول  هالزين..بس شف لي لون (أسود) وداخل عنابي غامق..  طال عمرك.!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alwafi

> وبمناسبة اللي حاصل في هذه الاثناء     
> تحياتي

 .
. (يعيشك) أبو فارس.!  :Big Grin:  شكرا لك من القلب،.،

----------


## alwafi

> أخي العزيز الوافي    .  والله اننا لنفتخر ليس فقط بوجودك بيننا في هذا المنتدى ، بل بوجودك في سوق الفوركس ككل ، لأنك كفاءة عالية نفتخر بها جميعا كعرب ومسلمين  .  لا أستطيع إلى أن أقول جزاك الله خيرا على كل ما تقدم لإخوانك ، وكتب الله لك أجرا مضاعفا عن كل حرف كتبته هنا وجعل ذلك في موازين أعمالك ، وكتب لك من خيري الدنيا والآخرة النصيب الأوفر  .  أوصيك وأوصي كل من يشارك في المنتدى بأن يتذكر أن العبرة أولا وآخرا بالنية الصالحة في المشاركات التي نشارك بها هنا ، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في مطلع أحد الأحاديث : ( أحب الأعمال إلى الله سرور تدخله في قلب مسلم ...) أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم  .  فلا نغفل عن هذه النقطة ونضيع على أنفسنا أجور عظيما  .  ألف ألف مبروك علينا هذا العطاء من أخينا الذي غمرنا بمحبته وتواضعه   .  نتمنى لك ولجميع من تحب كل التوفيق والسداد  .  أخوك المحب        .أبو عاصم

 .
. هذه أجمل وأغلى نصيحة ومداخلة حصلت عليها منذ زمن.!.بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن الجميع خير الجزاء...أحبك الله الذي أحببتني من أجله.. ورزقك الله أعالي الجنان....تقبل شكري وتقديري،.،

----------


## alwafi

> أخخخخخخخ منك يالوافي أخخخخخخخخ أنت سالفتك سالفة..  وبعدين وشلون تقول ( هيك ) والسطر اللي بعده تقول ماهنا خلاف .  الللللللله يجزاك الجنة ويجزاك على قد نيتك .

 .
. هذا لزوم (التخفي) طال عمرك.!  :Shades Smile:  .جزيت خيرا أخي الحبيب،.،

----------


## alwafi

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *والله يوفقك ويجعل لك من ضيق مخرجا*   *ومبروك ولا تقفله على هالرقم امامك ارقام احلى وكلما زادت الاصفار كلما زادت الثروه دنانير ورجال والله الموفق*

 .
. وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...جزاك الله خيرا على حضورك ودعاؤك.. بوركت...أهم شيء بهالأصفار أنها تكون (باليمين) طال عمرك.!.تحياتي،.،

----------


## alwafi

> حفظك الله و بارك فيك وفي وقتك و اهلك و مالك و زادك علما و فقها و توفيقا 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييين

 .
. الله يبارك فيك أخوي الحبيب..شكرا لدعاؤك ولك بمثل...تحياتي،.،

----------


## alwafi

> الشكر موصول للجميع 
> بارك الله فيكم

 .
. بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز...تحياتي،.،

----------


## alwafi

> إخوتي الأحبة   .الوافي الآن يقف منذ أمس عند نقطة مقاومة قوية وهي النقطة (1000) تحديدا . وحتى الأن السعر يقف عندها بدون تمكنه من كسرها خلال الفترة الأمريكية أمس ولا الآسيوية اليوم.الهاي على تشارت المتداول العربي وصل 1001 ، ولكن ربما يكون هذا الكسر وهمي والله أعلم .عموما في حالة كسر هذا المقاومة سيتحول هذا الرقم إلى نقطة دعم قوية جدا ، ولا أتوقع أن يعود إليها السعر أبدا <<<<<<<<<<<<<< ذكي  .التوصيه كالتالي : الدخول لونق على الوافي عند 1005 مع هدف مفتوح ووقف خسارة عند 990 على البد .أرفق لكم شارت أمس للتوضيح   .

 .
. تم كسر المقاومة بعد محاولات عديدة والحمد لله.!  :Big Grin: .أنصح بالدخول لونق عند رجوع السعر لملامسة الضلع المكسور ..  :Omg Smile:  <<< عاد خلوا طلال يشوف له حل مع الرقم.! عشان ندخل لونق كلنا.!  :Big Grin: ..تحياتي،.،

----------


## ضياء

مبروووووووووك يا بروفيسور ....
انا انتظرت تأكيد الكسر للدخول بـ 99 % من رأس المال ...و الـ 1% لزوم المارجن 
عقبال المليون ... و عقبال ما نشوف الوافى جونيور (الصغير) بيكتب هنا ... و يحمل راية الوافى الكبير ... (ممكن تعطى له الكيبورد من الآن يخبط فيها ...و اقترح نعمل له قسم خاص يلعب فيه مع باقى العيال من ابناء الأعضاء )  
جــــــزاك الله خيراً .... و رزقك الله الف قصر فى الجنة باذن الله ..

----------


## alwafi

> صباح الخير يبوعاصم...
> انا نويت ادخل... ان شاء الله ... ابدخل شورت... والهدف بوسه على راس الوافي... مع تحديد الستوب... بوسه على خشمه..!!

 .
. سلمك الله أخي الغالي.. وأكرمك بلقاءه وهو راضٍ عنك....تقبل تحياتي،.،

----------


## حازم بن علي الغامدي

مبروووووووووووووووك يا وافي ....
احس ان قرينسبات يبي يتدخل في المنتدى وينزل رقمك ليش مدري ... هههههههههههه
الله يوفقك وعقبال ما تشوف 10000000

----------


## حازم بن علي الغامدي

وانا مبروك علي المية .... هههههههههههههمسوي يحتك في الوافي .... كلها صفر بيني وبينه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## المعجزة القادمة

> إخوتي الأحبة   .الوافي الآن يقف منذ أمس عند نقطة مقاومة قوية وهي النقطة (1000) تحديدا . وحتى الأن السعر يقف عندها بدون تمكنه من كسرها خلال الفترة الأمريكية أمس ولا الآسيوية اليوم.الهاي على تشارت المتداول العربي وصل 1001 ، ولكن ربما يكون هذا الكسر وهمي والله أعلم .عموما في حالة كسر هذا المقاومة سيتحول هذا الرقم إلى نقطة دعم قوية جدا ، ولا أتوقع أن يعود إليها السعر أبدا <<<<<<<<<<<<<< ذكي  .التوصيه كالتالي : الدخول لونق على الوافي عند 1005 مع هدف مفتوح ووقف خسارة عند 990 على البد .أرفق لكم شارت أمس للتوضيح   .

    يابو عاصم ,,  الوافي لازم يكسر النقطة اللي أنت ذكرتها , وعشان نتأكد من الكسر لازم الوافي يغمض فوق هذي النقطة ( يعني يقفل فوقها ) .   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## alwafi

> شكرا اخي ابو عاصم على المشاركة اللطيفة جدا 
> و الحقيقة انا كلي ثقة ان ادخل لونق بدون وقف خسارة و للمرة الأولى مع جعل ال Target 10.000 كهدف اولي 
> و ابشرك انه مافي كسر وهمي على هذه العملة النادرة بالذات و لا خسارة فالأجر سابق لعدد المشاركات و دائما في ترند تصاعدي بإذن الله

 .
. بارك الله فيك أخي الباحث..أخجلتم تواضعي..كتب الله لي ولكم الأجر والمثوبة،.،

----------


## alwafi

> تحليل جيد يابوعاصم  بس نصيحة لغواصنصيحة لحد يدخل عكس الترند ويسوي شورت (بيع)على الوافينصيحة شورت ممنوعوزي ماتعرفون معاكسة الترند غير صحية

 .
.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## alwafi

> والله ياطلال... كلامك شوي خوفني ...خاصة اليوم جمعه... انا عززت الوقف.. بتقديم العود والبخور لامير المنتدى (الوافي)

 .
. تسلم على الذوق يا أمير..والطيب من أهل الطيب طال عمرك...تحياتي،.،

----------


## alwafi

> مبروووووووووك يا بروفيسور ....
> انا انتظرت تأكيد الكسر للدخول بـ 99 % من رأس المال ...و الـ 1% لزوم المارجن 
> عقبال المليون ... و عقبال ما نشوف الوافى جونيور (الصغير) بيكتب هنا ... و يحمل راية الوافى الكبير ... (ممكن تعطى له الكيبورد من الآن يخبط فيها ...و اقترح نعمل له قسم خاص يلعب فيه مع باقى العيال من ابناء الأعضاء )  
> جــــــزاك الله خيراً .... و رزقك الله الف قصر فى الجنة باذن الله ..

 .
. أهلين أبو النور.! .بس اللي أنا أعرفه أن لازالت عندك عقدة (الثقة) والخوف.!فكيف دخلت بـ 99% من رأس المال؟!  :016:  .اممممممم..هي مالها إلا تحليل واحد فقط.!أن.....أن...أن.................................حسابك ديمو.!

----------


## alwafi

> مبروووووووووووووووك يا وافي ....
> احس ان قرينسبات يبي يتدخل في المنتدى وينزل رقمك ليش مدري ... هههههههههههه
> الله يوفقك وعقبال ما تشوف 10000000

 .
. أهلين حزوووووومي..ومبروك المئوية.!  :Big Grin:  .بس شفت هالصفر وش يسوي؟!  :Wink Smile:  ..تحياتي،.،

----------


## ابوساره

مبروك مبروك الالفيه !!                                                                                                       
ادري انك تقول بدري  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abofaris73

:A013:      :A005:   الوافي  
مبرووووووووووووووووك الالفية 
وبهذه المناسبة

----------


## واقعـــي

رحمه الله رحمة واسعه وجمعنا به في الجنة .

----------


## HAMEED

> رحمه الله رحمة واسعه وجمعنا به في الجنة .

 اللهم امين  :Asvc:

----------


## m.seifo

رحم الله الفقيد
واسكنه فسيح جنانه
والفاتحة على روحه

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

قلبت المواجع أخي واقعي  ولكنك ذكرتنا ندعو له ,,,,, فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## عمر حلاق

> قلبت المواجع أخي واقعي  ولكنك ذكرتنا ندعو له ,,,,, فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة

 إي والله 
الله يرحمه ويحسن إليه

----------


## abdullah999

رحمة الله    رحمة واسعة

----------


## نسيم

اسأل الله العظيم الذي تجلت قدرته وتقدست اسمائه ان يجعلك من اهل جنة الفردوس وان تتقلب الان بين النعيم والحور الحسان وان يحرم النار على جسدك وعن اياديك التي مابخلت علينا بالخير ومازلنا نتعلم من علمك والذي اسأل ربي ان يكون ماسطرته من العمل النافع الذي اخبرنا عنه رسول الله( قال صلى الله عليه و سلم " إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : علم ينتفع به ، وصدقة جارية ، وولد صالح يدعو له )
رحمة الله عليك رحمة واسعه واسكنك فسيح الجنان...

----------

